# The Best Dunker you Never Heard Of



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

His Name is Rico Tucker he is 5'11 Here are some crazy pics. also list Tyson Chandler as his favorite dunker in an interview.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Is this kid from Florida, I heard about a sick leaper from Florida that was Spanish and 6'3". I see this kid is 5'11".


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

is it just me or in that last picture is that hoop not 10? I'm probably just blind


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

That last picture does look like the hoop is lowered but its hard to tell. How about that puerto rican guy who is 6'0 and has a 50 inch vert?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The first picture ,the kid on the left look at his jersey 
Yeah in the last picture the net looks like 8'


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am 6-1 and am super close to dunking on 10 feet. I had my closest attempt ever today! I am too white and Canadian.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

how tall is normal net?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

A normal net is 10 feet high. Everywhere, in high school, college and NBA.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I am 6-1 and am super close to dunking on 10 feet. I had my closest attempt ever today! I am too white and Canadian.


LOL You're the man now dog! :laugh: 

Keep us posted on your dunkscapades!


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

normal net is 10ft


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

i think this guy can out do him

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/guillermodiaz.htm


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

after the slamnation vids you gotta windmill between the legs to impress me.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm 5'8 and can dunk a nine foot!!:yes: sooon enough ten


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

You guys should see Oklahoma State's Janavor Weatherspoon. They claim he has a 50 inch verticle leap and I can honestly say I've never seen anyone jump as high as him. Too bad that was all he could do so he didn't play much. You guys would get a kick out of watching this guy that looks like Starvin' Marvin dunking on someone.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>eckô</b>!
> i think this guy can out do him
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/guillermodiaz.htm


This has to be the guy that I have heard about. That looks like some serious lift.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Jameel Pugh (UMass) was said to have a 50"


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Jameel Pugh (UMass) was said to have a 50"


Pugh transferred to Sacramento State a while back.

I hope Rico comes to San Diego.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Rico originally verbaled to San Diego, I believe, but has since reopened his recruitment. He supposedly has a 48 inch vert (I've heard that it's very legit, no inflated numbers). But other than that his game is somewhat limited at this point (he's improving rapidly, though, now that he's switched his focus from football to basketball).


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Rico originally verbaled to San Diego, I believe, but has since reopened his recruitment. He supposedly has a 48 inch vert (I've heard that it's very legit, no inflated numbers). But other than that his game is somewhat limited at this point (he's improving rapidly, though, now that he's switched his focus from football to basketball).


BTW, is it USD that Rico originally verballed to?

USD AND SDSU can both use a PG. USD more though, since SDSU will have transfer Wesley Stokes next year.


----------



## fleks (Dec 30, 2002)

*balla*

You should probaby mention where you took the pics from....
http://www.dunknation.com


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

*Jameel Pugh*

I seen the slamnation vids, and hands down Kadour Ziani is the best dunker on earth. Jameel might come close since he can elbow dunk with ease at 6'4"


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i like pugh's free throw line (back foot) dunk off two feet but he's not close to those slamnation boys.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> BTW, is it USD that Rico originally verballed to?
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was USD, but it could've been SDSU.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Where can I see these slamnation videos? I went to slamnation.com and got some spoken word site.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Where can I see these slamnation videos? I went to slamnation.com and got some spoken word site.


use the bbb search engine using the key word "crazy dunks".

oh, and make sure you check out http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~platinum/index2.htm for more must see vids.


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

ya diaz is crazy.......


p.s......i'm not even 6 foot 1 and i can dunk it.....i did a reverse a couple of days ago


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

You wanna talk about big hops from a little guy!

Anthony "Spud" Webb

Born: July 13, 1963
Position: Point Guard
Height: 5-7 (1.70 m)
Jerseys worn: #4 (Atlanta, Sacramento), #22 (College)

The 1986 NBA Slam Dunk Champion!


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I am 6-1 and am super close to dunking on 10 feet. I had my closest attempt ever today! I am too white and Canadian.


Im 5'11, white, and i can dunk. Booya!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> You wanna talk about big hops from a little guy!
> 
> Anthony "Spud" Webb
> ...


Spudd's got 50 inch vert or sumthin' close to that , u noe... Crazy !


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I think Spud had a 48" vert off of one step, I've seen Pugh and Ziani dunk to, their nasty.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

**dreamin'**

how i wish i have hops like them..!!!


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

The guy you see jumping on top of someone is name is Guilleremo Diaz(Ialways have trouble spelling is first name) wEll he has hops he’s 6"3 and he has a 50inch vertical jump, he once got a 20$ bill of the top of a backboard, that’s extremely high. Supposely he’s more quick then Allen Iverson.


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

ya diaz will be crazy to watch at miami next year..........50!!! deaammmmn homey


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I'm 5'8 and can dunk a nine foot!!:yes: sooon enough ten


Me too. I can get rim on 10', I've been squatting more lately, so I should be dunking soon.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

There is one very good leaper in Estonia. Marko Riis, he is 6-0, last year he dunked from free-throw line and this year he dunked over 6-2 guy.


----------

